# Embroidery on paper greeting cards



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Another technique for making cards. I love doing these. The pattern is punched onto the card with a paper pricker/needle and then embroidered.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Another technique for making cards. I love doing these. The pattern is punched onto the card with a paper pricker/needle and then embroidered.


I have done thread painting on cards with the sewing machine, too

I draw the pattern and use long stitches and 'paint with the thread. i usually put plastic on the other side so that the paper doesn't separate.

Yours are absolutely beautiful Chickkie


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your cards are beautiful. I liked your recycled ones too.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Really neat! The bicycle looks a bit like what we used to do with little nails and thread. Fun days those were with the kids.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Another technique for making cards. I love doing these. The pattern is punched onto the card with a paper pricker/needle and then embroidered.


What wonderful work . Thanks for sharing


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful! I would never have thought of doing that! How did you learn to do that - any advice for a level 0 beginner?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> beautiful! I would never have thought of doing that! How did you learn to do that - any advice for a level 0 beginner?


It certainly is not my idea. Check out http://www.stitchingcards.com/section.php/5/1/free-e-patterns


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous cards.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice...Love them you did a great job... I love embroidery too and I have been thinking about doing something like this for a while and I think the little nudge seeing your beautiful works of art gave me just might make me get to it...Thanx for sharing...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Chikki, these are beautiful. You certainly have done a wonderful job of them and talk about an impressive "Thank you" card!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I love stitching on paper and was really into it a few years back. (I just have too many hobbies!)

Here is a link to a site I used to visit a lot. It's changed a bit, but still has a forum and a gallery of stitched cards (and others, I think)

http://www.form-a-lines.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your cards are beautifully done!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,Love the lavender.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Those cards are so beautiful. I would love to receive something like that. I find cards to be more expressive to me than gifts. Give me one of those anytime. You are very talented.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow your cards are amazing. You are very creative and talented. That must take a lot of patience.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely cards.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Great technique. Beautifully done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful cards


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful. I agree with Triana... you are very talented.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

These are beautiful.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Love the bike. My daughter did a 50 mile bike ride in England a couple years ago and I did the bike on a card for her after her return. Before she left I did one with the Penny Farthing bike.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Another technique for making cards. I love doing these. The pattern is punched onto the card with a paper pricker/needle and then embroidered.


Yet another thing for me to get into'!!!! You girls are driving me nuts----showing all these beautiful things that I think I must start to do!!! How will I ever do housework again????


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Very pretty. I would never be able to throw one of these away! Think I will stick to my plain more boring cards. I would never get anything else done if I got that fancy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have done thread painting on cards with the sewing machine, too
> 
> I draw the pattern and use long stitches and 'paint with the thread. i usually put plastic on the other side so that the paper doesn't separate.
> 
> Yours are absolutely beautiful Chickkie


I agree these are beautiful.... Shirley I have seen those before.. there is one in my doctors office.. it wasn't until I got up close to it did I realize how it was made... I love it.. and will some day try my hand at it ...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

So pretty. I love the detail on the bicycle tires...looks like great treads! All the cards are very well done.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, Chickkie, your embroidered cards are beautiful. You really are multi-talented!
Thank you for posting these lovelies. A pleasure to behold.
Hannet


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is so pretty - thank you for sharing


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

chickkie said:


> It certainly is not my idea. Check out http://www.stitchingcards.com/section.php/5/1/free-e-patterns


Your idea or not, you do a beautiful job. I'm beginning to wonder just how many talents you have.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I enjoy doing cards like this especially for a wedding or new baby x


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Gloria J (Mar 16, 2012)

mea said:



> Beautiful! I love stitching on paper and was really into it a few years back. (I just have too many hobbies!)
> 
> Here is a link to a site I used to visit a lot. It's changed a bit, but still has a forum and a gallery of stitched cards (and others, I think)
> 
> http://www.form-a-lines.com/forum/index.php


I have quite a few Form-A-line patterns. Like you, Mea, I did paper embroidery a lot a few years ago. One year I did all my Christmas cards with the embroidery. They have some beautiful threads out there. I've just started getting back into it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

dgid said:


> Really neat! The bicycle looks a bit like what we used to do with little nails and thread. Fun days those were with the kids.


I thought the same thing about the bicycle card, which I just love!

All are lovely. I've done cross stitch on perforated paper, but hadn't thought of stitching on my cards. I'll have to give it a try. I have tons of floss, and can see adding a sparkly stone to the centers.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

that sure looks nice.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the designs.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

The blue flowers remind me of a technique in quilling that has the same look. Currently the name of the technique escapes me, but you use an onion holder..... Pretty cards


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> The blue flowers remind me of a technique in quilling that has the same look. Currently the name of the technique escapes me, but you use an onion holder..... Pretty cards


I have some quilling supplies, but have not had time to learn that. I need to find someone that wants to learn and sell the stuff as I really don't have any more room in my life for another hobby.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

I would feel so special if I received a card like these. They are beautiful!


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Where did you get the lavender vine pattern? Where do you get any of the embroidered cards?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

CindyMB said:


> Where did you get the lavender vine pattern? Where do you get any of the embroidered cards?


The lavender vine pattern came from a book called Basics of Embroidery on Paper. I don't GET any of the cards anywhere, I make them.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

They are just stunning.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are so unique! Stunning cards.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

What wonderful work done , thanks for sharing . I must try this one day.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are wonderful!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks. There are so many patterns that it is hard to decide which one to do next


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Great cards!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have done thread painting on cards with the sewing machine, too
> 
> I draw the pattern and use long stitches and 'paint with the thread. i usually put plastic on the other side so that the paper doesn't separate.
> 
> Yours are absolutely beautiful Chickkie


Hi Designer1234,
I'd like to see some pictures.
Jean Marie


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice work chickkie


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful work .


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

chickkie said:


> It certainly is not my idea. Check out http://www.stitchingcards.com/section.php/5/1/free-e-patterns


Thank you for the link and sharing your pictures. Your cards should be in a frame, not an envelope....they are lovely keepsakes.

I think I'll start with one of their bookmarks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Your idea or not, you do a beautiful job. I'm beginning to wonder just how many talents you have.


She has already taught one of our workshops -slippers, she knits the most beautiful socks, and that is all I knew - these are a really beautiful craft. She is an artist. I love the patterns too so it is a doable class that people would really enjoy!

. _ I just pm'd her to ask her if she will teach the first craft class on the workshops!!They would make a wonderful workshop and I know it would be really a great class - I know I would take it. Soooo think about it seriously chickkie my friend. We need this one_ -

it is perfect for the first Craft workshop. . Shirley


----------

